# jail from system 11.3 to system 12.1



## bagas (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello.
Is jail compatible from system 11.3 to system 12.1?
Or do you need to re-configure jail from scratch?


----------



## a6h (Jul 15, 2020)

Easy way: delete and install new one. I don't upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2020)

I can agree with that, it's easier to create a new one if you want to upgrade the jail. If the question is, can you run a 11.3 jail on a 12.1 host? Then the answer is yes.


----------



## bagas (Jul 16, 2020)

Clearly, I will create jail from scratch.


----------

